# digramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ]



## drac.sa.evas

Salut mes amies,

Je sais que cette doute peut sembler un peu naïve, mais depuis long temps je voudrait demander à quelqu'un.

Dans le mots comme "français", "anglais", quel est la prononciation correct du "ais"? J'écoute souvent [ɛ] (son ouvert, comme è où ê) et des gens qui prononce [e] (son fermé comme é). Quel est le correct? Où peut-être, il y a des régions où on prononce de façon different?

Je vous remercie d'anvance pour votre attention,
Drac Sa Evas

*Note des modérateurs :* Voir également ce site pour un peu d'histoire. Pour le cas spécifique des temps verbaux, voir aussi le fil -rai/-rais - prononciation du futur et du conditionnel.


----------



## newg

Il est vrai que tu pourras entendre les deux, mais la prononciation avec un son fermé tel que dans "mang*er*" sera moins répandue et plus rare.
Le son ouvert sera le plus fréquent et surtout le plus juste !



Pour cet exemple tu peux essayer de mettre les adjectifs au féminin :
français > française
anglais > anglaise

Ca peut aider à savoir quelle est la prononciation juste.
Même si tu pourras entendre "français" [prononcé avec un son fermé], on ne prononcera jamais "française" de la même manière et on utilisera un son ouvert tels que "è" ou "ê"


----------



## itka

Je prononce tous les "ai" en fin de mot comme [é] 
français : é, je vais :é, j'ai : é,
Mais je ne suis pas toute seule, c'est comme ça dans tout le sud de la France et dans d'autres régions aussi, je crois. (En Normandie ? )
En fait, ça n'a pas d'importance, on se comprend exactement de la même façon.

- Phonétiquement, on distingue les syllabes ouvertes, qui se terminent par une voyelle et les syllabes fermées, qui se terminent par une consonne.

- L'orthographe peut être : é, è, ê, ai, ei, suivis ou pas par des consonnes silencieuses ou pas.

En syllabe ouverte : on prononce tantôt é tantôt è, selon la région, sauf pour les verbes au futur qu'on devrait prononcer [é]
En syllabe fermée : tout le monde prononce è ouvert
Ainsi :
le lait : [lé] ou [lè]
l'*ai*r : [è]
intern*e*t : [è]
le ciel : [è]
Ce ne sont que quelques exemples. C'est passablement plus compliqué.


----------



## newg

C'est marrant tout ça... 
Tu dis vraiment "j'ai" en tant que son fermé? 
Impossible pour moi à me l'imaginer dire...



> En syllabe fermée : tout le monde prononce è ouvert sauf pour les verbes au futur qu'on doit prononcer [é]


 
> Tu es sûre de ça? 

Personnellement quand je parle au futur je prononce toujours avec une syllabe "ouverte" 
Ex :

J'irai [ê,è] au bout de mes rêves...


----------



## shrekspeare

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il y est un seul "ai" qui "en français standard" ne se prononce pas [è], si?
En tout cas, sur le futur, je rejoins newg...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça dépend vraiment des régions et des personnes… Pour moi :

français, anglais → [ɛ]
j'ai → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
je vais → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
j'irai → [e]
j'irais → [ɛ]


----------



## itka

Désolée, mais si vous parlez de la_ norme_ du Français, au futur, on *doit *prononcer "é"... Cela dit, je vous crois volontiers quand vous dites que vous prononcez autrement ! La norme ? Qui la respecte ? 

Et je confirme : en syllabe ouverte, je prononce (et avec moi une bonne partie des francophones) 
j'*ai* : é ; je ser*ai* : é (et là, c'est moi qui ai raison !) je ser*ai*s : é... et tous les autres "*ai*" du français : é.


----------



## shrekspeare

T'es sûre?
Pas que je sois accro de la norme einh. Que nenni.
Mais j'aurais quand même parié sur un "è" au futur... Je crois que c'est ce que je fais d'ailleurs...


----------



## Virtuose

Mon observation:
D'accord avec Itka. J'ai des amis dans le sud-ouest de la France qui prononcent toujours "é" dans des situations mentionnées .
Ex._ J'y irai au mois de mai..._


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Mais je ne suis pas toute seule, c'est comme ça dans tout le sud de la France et dans d'autres régions aussi, je crois. (En Normandie ? )


Je confirme, pour la Normandie.
Je me souviens d'une longue discussion à ce sujet, où DearPrudence me l'avait signalé, alors que j'attribuais cette (mauvaise ) habitude au seul sud de la France.

Pour ma part, je n'associe que le son [è] à la graphie _ai_, même si je sais pertinemment que _j'irai_ est censé se finir en [é].


----------



## janpol

shrekspeare said:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il y est un seul "ai" qui "en français standard" ne se prononce pas [è], si?


Si ! Au hasard : épaissir, épaississement = é, alors que le "ai" de "épais" et de "épaisseur" se prononce è (il s'agit là de la norme donnée par le dico)
En Normandie, comme dans le S.E. on parle du "lé" (lait) et on trouve même que dire "lè" est très "lé" (laid).


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Si ! Au hasard : épaissir, épaississement = é, alors que le "ai" de "épais" et de "épaisseur" se prononce è (il s'agit là de la norme donnée par le dico)


Le TLFi dit :


> [epεsi:ʀ] ou p. harmonis. vocalique [epesi:ʀ]


Et je prononce [ε].

Tous ceux que j'ai pu voir proposés en [e] le sont aussi en [ε], jusqu'à présent (maison, laisser, baiser...)


----------



## TitTornade

Si vous voulez vous amuser, venez en Lorraine. Certains, vers la Moselle, ne connaissent que le son é enfin de mot : j'irai (é), j'irais (é), la forêt (é), muet (é).

Si vous vous dirigez vers le sud de la Lorraine (Meurthe-et-Moselle, Vosges), les gens ont surtout des è en fin de mot (dans tous les exemples ci-dessus), voire même des diphtongues de type èï !!

D'autres, comme moi, qui viennent de l'ouest de la Lorraine, font une très nette distinction entre é et è (on est très fort en voyelles longues et en accents circonflexes par ici) : j'irai (é), j'irais (è), forêt (è), muet (è)...

J'ai un collègue qui vient du sud-ouest de la Lorraine qui parle "comme les mosellans" du nord-est... Allez savoir pourquoi !

J'ai aussi vu sur un livre de phonétique que, dans certaines autres régions de France, le son n'est ni é, ni è mais un intermédiaire entre les deux...

Voilà pour la simplicité...

Pour ma part, il m'a arrivé quelques quiproquos comme la fois où j'étais perdu dans une bibliothèque et qu'en guise d'aide, une amie mosellane m'a envoyé "_au pré_". J'ai cru qu'elle voulait m'envoyer paître en "mosellan"... Elle voulait juste que j'aille au "prêt"... (c'est une histoire vraie (vrè... ou vré...).
D'ailleurs j'en joue très souvent avec mes étudiants qui viennent de toute la Lorraine... Je leur prononce les mots en double...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment lu un papier sur la prononciation de la syllabe AI.
Il s'avère qu'il n'existe aucun français pour prononcer selon la norme.
Dans toutes vos contributions, la seule personne qui semble respecter la norme est Maître Capello.
Et je crois que MeCapello n'est pas français, mais qu'il est Suisse...

Personnellement, à l'inverse de Maître Capello, j'ai tendance à prononcer la syllabe AI comme un E ouvert en toutes circonstances, ce qui fait que je prononce mal le futur des verbes, et les présents "je vais", "j"ai", mais que je prononce bien "j'irais" et "lait".

(Et encore, je ne me souviens plus si selon la norme, "je vais" se prononce "je vé" ou si ça se prononce "je vè")
Il y a un article sur Wikipedia qui donne quelques idées à ce sujet : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prononciation_du_français
Il donne quelques ressources en ligne sérieuses, mais il faut savoir ravaler sa fierté et savoir que les articles les plus sérieux à ce sujet ne sont pas rédigés en français.
Il faudra que j'achète un livre là-dessus, je serais ennuyé de mourir sans savoir prononcer le français. Beaucoup de gens s'en fichent, mais moi, ça me turlupine.


----------



## Fred_C

Récemment, j'ai appris un mot en regardant la télévision : Le mot "draisine" qui désigne une voiture à moteur munie de roues métalliques lui permettant de ne circuler que sur des voies de chemin de fer.
Le petit Robert dit qu'on le prononce [drezin], et pas [drεzin].
Dans le petit Robert, à côté de ce mot, j'ai vu beaucoup de mots avec "ai" au milieu, que l'on prononce [e], et beaucoup d'autres avec "ai" au milieu, que l'on prononce [ε].


----------



## janpol

pour "draisine", mon dico (Hachette 91) donne un "é" fermé ! Si la norme varie d'un dico à l'autre, comment pourrions-nous la connaître ?!


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Le petit Robert dit qu'on le prononce [drezin], et pas [drεzin].


Et pourtant...


> *Prononc.* Dernière transcr. ds _DG_ : drè-zin'.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/draisine


Si les dictionnaires ne sont pas d'accord, comment espérer que les simples mortels que nous sommes y parviennent ? 

_Edit : je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Janpol... Les grands esprits se rencontrent !_


----------



## Chimel

En Belgique, comme en Suisse visiblement, nous avons aussi tendance à bien marquer la différence de prononciation entre futur et conditionnel.

Quand on enseigne le français langue étrangère, on apprend d'ailleurs aux élèves que le conditionnel se forme en combinant le radical du futur et les terminaisons de l'imparfait. Donc, il me semble en toute logique que dans J'AUR-AIS, le -AIS final est la terminaison de l'imparfait et doit se prononcer comme dans AVAIS.

Il y a une chanson de Francis Cabrel intitulée "Je t'aimais, je t'aime et je t'aimerai" où il fait rimer "aimerai" avec "regret", "secret", "connaît"... Elle ne peut être interprétée que par quelqu'un du Sud, comme Cabrel: avec un chanteur belge, ça donnerait un résultat assez cocasse...


----------



## CapnPrep

Le Petit Robert applique les règles de l'harmonie vocalique, donc _draisine_ [dʀ*e*z*i*n] mais _draisienne_ [dʀ*ɛ*zj*ɛ*n]. Ou encore _aimer_ [*e*m*e*] vs _aimable_ [*ɛ*m*a*bl]. Il y a peut-être des gens qui parlent vraiment comme ça, quelque part, mais c'est plutôt une norme abstraite, idéalisée.

Pour le TLFi la situation est plus complexe. La description phonétique rassemble des informations venant d'autres ouvrages (plus ou moins récents) afin de révéler d'éventuels changements et désaccords, et une transcription « officielle » (basée sur la prononciation de 10 000 mots représentatifs par 25 élèves de l'École des Mines de Nancy dans les années 60). Ces informations manquent (en partie ou totalement) dans beaucoup d'articles.

En l'occurrence, pour _draisine_, aucune prononciation standard n'est indiquée. La « dernière transcr. ds _DG_ » vient du _Dictionnaire générale _de Hatzfeld & Darmesteter (1890, 8e éd. 1926).


----------



## Nicomon

Au Québec, comme en Suisse et en Belgique, la différence de prononciation entre le futur et le conditionnel est bien marquée.

Je ne pourrais pas non plus chanter la chanson de Cabrel; il manquerait une rime. Car « j'aimerais » au conditionnel - pour la rime - n'aurait pas vraiment eu de sens.



Maître Capello said:


> je vais → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]


En ce qui me concerne, je dis « je vais » avec un e ouvert (vè). Par contre, « je sais » avec un e fermé (sé).
Allez donc comprendre.

Je prononce _fraise = fr*è*z_ et _raison = r*è*zon_, mais _raisin = r*é*zin_.  Pourquoi?  Aucune idée.

Je prononce le « ai » de _aimer_ et _ aimable _de la même façon... *ɛ*.  Il faudrait vraiment dire émé .

Par contre, comme je ne crois pas avoir à dire souvent le mot « draisine » dans une conversation, qu'on doive le prononcer [drezin], ou[drεzin] m'inquiète peu.


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> pour "draisine", mon dico (Hachette 91) donne un "é" fermé ! Si la norme varie d'un dico à l'autre, comment pourrions-nous la connaître ?!


Relisez ma contribution.
Nos dictionnaires sont d'accord.

Le concept d'harmonie vocalique donné par CapnPrep a l'air assez intéressant.
Un dictionnaire qui respecte une règle ou une autre me semble plus intéressant qu'un dictionnaire qui reprend arbitrairement la prononciation de plusieurs personnes, surtout si ces gens sont des élèves des mines de Nancy.
(L'école des mines de Nancy est une école française d'ingénieurs, ses élèves n'ont aucune raison particulière d'être des puristes de la langue française.)

D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que c'est la même chose pour l'anglais. La prononciation arbitraire donnée par certains dictionnaires diffère souvent de la prononciation donnée par les ouvrages de normateurs.


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Un dictionnaire qui respecte une règle ou une autre me semble plus intéressant qu'un dictionnaire qui reprend arbitrairement la prononciation de plusieurs personnes, surtout si ces gens sont des élèves des mines de Nancy.
> (L'école des mines de Nancy est une école française d'ingénieurs, ses élèves n'ont aucune raison particulière d'être des puristes de la langue française.)


 
Mais, il ne me semble pas que ce sont les puristes qui font la langue telle qu'elle est parlée, si ?
Le choix d'une école (des Mines) qui n'a rien à voir avec les puristes permet donc de connaître la langue telle qu'elle se parle. Le choix de 25 élèves est finalement peu représentatif surtout s'ils sont tous lorrains. Comme je le disais dans un "_post_" précédent, la variété de prononciation en Lorraine est telle rien que sur les "ai" / "ais" que les résultats doivent être difficile à analyser (je ne parle pas de "on" prononcés "an" et du "oui" prononcé "ui"...)
Pour moi, la phonétique s'analyse mais on ne l'impose pas via un dictionnaire, non ? 

Est-ce les gens du sud-est de la France ou du sud-ouest de la France ou du Québec (qui doit être aussi une mosaïque "d'accents") ou de Belgique ou de Picardie prononcent les mots comme la phonétique l'indique dans les dictionnaires ? Pour les consonnes, peut-être (et encore), pour les voyelles, on en est souvent loin... Et ce n'est pas la phonétique du dictionnaire qui va leur imposer de parler correctement... Sinon, quel tollé ça serait !  

Concernant "draisine", ce n'est pas un mot très couramment employé, mais j'en connais ici qui le prononceraient avec un vrai "è" et bien allongé en plus et ce malgré le dictionnaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> En ce qui me concerne, je dis « je vais » avec un e ouvert (vè). Par contre, « je sais » avec un e fermé (sé).


Je dis _vais _plutôt [ve], mais _sais_ toujours [sε]… Comme quoi, il y a tout de même des différences entre les façons suisse et québécoise de prononcer les _ai_…



> Je prononce _fraise = fr*è*z_ et _raison = r*è*zon_, mais _raisin = r*é*zin_.  Pourquoi?


Pourquoi ? Mais parce que tu es Québécoise ! 

Pour moi, c'est [ε] dans chacun de ces trois cas : [frεz], [rεzɔ̃] et [rεzɛ̃]…


----------



## CapnPrep

Je n'ai fait que résumer très rapidement la démarche des auteurs du TLF. Les 25 sujets choisis n'avaient évidemment pas un accent lorrain marqué.

Pour les détails vous pouvez lire la  préface de la première édition, où on explique que les ingénieurs des grandes écoles constituent le corps social qui incarne toute la culture et la civilisation françaises…


----------



## autap6

Bonjour

Voici la règle trouvée dans un livre de diction:

Règle générale

Le groupe ai se prononce [è ouvert], IPA: [ɛ]
craie, lait, je marchais, je marcherais

Exceptions

1. faisan et dérivés, groupe fais (avec s prononcé [z]) du verbe faire se disent avec [e], IPA: [ə]
faisandé, faisait, malfaisant

2. gai, quai, formes en ai des passés simples et futurs simples  et les formes en ai du verbe avoir se disent avec [é fermé], IPA: [e]
je marchai, je marcherai


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade said:


> Mais, il ne me semble pas que ce sont les puristes qui font la langue telle qu'elle est parlée, si ?



Non, mais parler la langue tel que je la parle, je m'en fiche, je sais déjà le faire.

Je veux apprendre des choses, je veux des normes! 

Quant à la question de savoir s'il y a des gens qui prononcent comme dans le dictionnaire, il se trouve que j'ai remarqué que oui. (en comparant leur prononciation sur des mots au hasard, (particulièrement difficiles), et la prononciation donnée dans le Robert.)
Et ces gens n'étaient pas français. (pas citoyens de France)



CapnPrep said:


> Pour les détails vous pouvez lire la préface de la première édition, où on explique que les ingénieurs des grandes écoles constituent le corps social qui incarne toute la culture et la civilisation françaises…



C'est fort dommage.
Des ingénieurs de grandes écoles, j'en connais plein. Des Polytechniciens, des Mineurs, des Centraliens, des Normaliens (scientifiques), et si on en prend un au hasard, (parmi ceux que je connais), il y a de fortes chances de tomber sur un gars incapable d'aligner quatre mots sans faire une faute d'orthographe.

Je suis sans doute un peu jeune.
Les choses ont dû se dégrader depuis les années soixante...


----------



## CapnPrep

Justement, les ingénieurs n'ont pas été pris au hasard pour les enquêtes du TLF. On peut contester les choix faits dans ce projet, à tous les niveaux, mais les auteurs ont le mérite au moins d'avoir explicité et justifié leur méthodologie.


----------



## danielc

Au Canada, il est possible de prononcer un è final comme un "a" /a/
Mon père peut dire -"Passe  (plus comme posse)  moé le "la" si te pla"

À mon avis, les Canadiens sont plus conscients que les Français en ce qui concerne la différence entre "leur" français oral, et le français standard.

Vous qui dites "lé" pour "lait", par exemple, étiez-vous conscients de cette différence? Et des Normands en plus! Vos cousins canadiens sont déçus


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> français, anglais → [ɛ]
> j'ai → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
> je vais → entre [e] et [ɛ], mais plutôt [e]
> j'irai → [e]
> j'irais → [ɛ]



Idem, *sauf *pour _j'ai_. Moi-même et tout mon entourage en région parisienne, nous prononçons [ɛ].


----------



## tilt

danielc said:


> Vous qui dites "lé" pour "lait", par exemple, étiez-vous conscients de cette différence? Et des Normands en plus! Vos cousins canadiens sont déçus


Ne généralisons pas, tous les Français ne disent pas "lé" pour "lait".


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Au Canada, il est possible de prononcer un è final comme un "a" /a/
> -"Passe (plus comme posse) moé le "la" si te pla"


 Ça, c'est la prononciation « joualisante » du _ai = è =_ [ɛ].   On se croirait dans une pièce de  Michel Tremblay.

On l'entend de moins en moins, il me semble.    
Tout comme moé, d'ailleurs... qui fait années '70 et avant.


----------



## danielc

[…]

En ce qui concerne la pronunciation de “sais/sait”, nous disons “sé” ou sè” au Canada, mais en parlant vite pour “tu sais”, nous disons “tsé” Je dirait que “sè” est plus correct. C’est ce que je dis, sauf pour “tsé”.

En ce qui concerne la pronunciation de “je vais”,  je “vè” est vu comme correct, mais on ne peut pas nier l’existence de l’ancienne conjugasion –je vas. Les Canadiens qui méprisent “moé”, méprisent autant “ je vas”. Mais cette conjugasion remonte au 16ème siècle, dans le nord de la France, et était en usage de François Rabelais jusqu’à George Sand, donc du 16ème au 19ème siècle. La prononciation de sa voyelle est transcrite souvent comme le o de _s*o*rt_ [sɔʁ]. C’est proche, mais la  prononciation exacte en français populaire canadien a un ton plus bas, et un peu descendant. Moi je peux dire “je vas”, ou “m’as”, qui est une contraction familière de “moi je vas”.

Les Canadiens qui poussent la voyelle “è” vers le a ou le *a!*, comme j’ai écrit, peuvent donner l’impression aux francophones non-canadiens de ne pas distinguer entre le du futur simple de l’indicatif et le conditionnel présent. On reproche à certains Français une chose semblable, avec les terminaisions “ai” et “ais”, de la première personne du singulier .

Mais les Canadiens distinguent toujours à l’oral entre mode et temps, à l’exception de cette petite minorité acadienne. En français canadien populaire, la voyelle “è” de  voudrais/voudrais/voudrait est poussé vers le “a” ou le “*a!” *Mais au même temps, la voyelle “a” de “tu voudras/il voudra” est poussée au “a” de “je vas” ou “là”. C’est semblable au “o” de “sort”, mais comme mentionné, il a un ton plus bas et un peu lourd, ou descendant. Donc pas d’homonyme entre le futur simple et le conditionnel présent, en contraste avec certains francophones européens.


----------



## janpol

Je prononce de la même façon (é) "chanterai" et "chanterais"
Il y a deux moyens de distinguer l'un de l'autre : l'oreille et la jugeote; je préfère le second.


----------



## dgsavoie

Je connais des gens qui font la différence à la prononciation de "chanterai" et "chanterais" mais je n'ai jamais entendu cette distinction dans ma région...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai déjà écrit en 2009 (post 23) que je fais clairement cette différence
j'irai → [e]  j'irais → [ɛ]  entre le futur simple et le conditionnel.

Mais je ne prononce *pas* le *ais* du conditionnel en *a *et je maintiens qu'on l'entend de moins en moins.

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi danielc a réanimé un vieux fil pour donner un cours de « joual 101 ».
Comme le titre de ce fil est :  *diagramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ]*   restons-en là. 

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _si *te* pla. _ On dirait un mélange français + joual.
En général ceux qui prononcent _la _pour_ lait_ et _pla_ pour _plait _disent _sivoupla_ ou _sioupla.  _


> Les Canadiens qui méprisent “moé”, méprisent autant “ je vas”.


 Faux. Si je ne raffole pas du son_ moué -_ comme je l'ai écrit dans le fil *moé/toé* -  j'ai en effet tendance à changer _je vais  _en_ j'vas.   _
À cet effet, voir le fil :  *Je vais ou je vas mourir*. Mais c'est le présent du verbe_ aller, _ pas le conditionnel.
Vous ne m'entendrez pas dire au conditionnel _j'pourra / j'voudra. _


----------



## dgsavoie

Je n'ai jamais entendu "a" à la place de '"ais" mais "é" à la place de "ai" oui.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon:
1. La prononciation du "è", comme la grande majorité des voyelles, varie au Canada. Ces prononciations existent que vous les utilisiez ou non. Elles sont vielles, et souvent méprisées par certains francophones. La* prononciation de 
[ ɛ ] est pertinent à ce fil*. J'ai inclus un "moé", dans une petite citation, pour donner un petit exemple du français canadien populaire en contexte, pas pour commencer une autre discussion. 
2. Étant donné que le [ ɛ ]=è=ais=ait peut être poussé vers le "a", cela crée l'impression chez les autres francophones que nous non plus ne distinguons entre le futur simple et le conditionnel présent, *ce qui porte sur le problème ai/ais*, et la prononciaton  du futur simple et le conditionnel présent. Mais le problème d'homonymes n'existe pas au Canada, qu'il s'agisse de la prononciation soutenue ou populaire.
3. Vous nous avez décrit votre prononcation. J'ai décrit d'autres possibilités avec "ais", et ce que subit la voyelle [ ɛ ]=è=ais. J'utilise rarement le *a!*, disons* "*de la vielle génération", sauf pour des sacres et en cas de colère. Le "a" pour le [ ɛ ] est possible pour moi, mais plus souvent pour les terminaisons des verbes que pour les noms. J'utilise le plus souvent le [ ɛ ] plus relâché, plus épais, et moins souvent, le [ ɛ ] restraint et plat du français standard. Cela dépend de la situation, et mon humeur.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> 2. Étant donné que le [ ɛ ]=è=ais=ait peut être poussé vers le "a", cela crée l'impression chez les autres francophones que nous non plus ne distinguons entre le futur simple et le conditionnel présent, *ce qui porte sur le problème ai/ais*, et la prononciaton  du futur simple et le conditionnel présent.


  Si c'était à la deuxième ou à la troisième personne...  comme dans « _tu pourr*a*-tu acheter une pinte de lait?_»... peut-être.

Mais la prononciation du conditionnel  en _je voudra ben... _ne donne pas une impression de futur. 
Plutôt une impression joual montréalais ou langage (un peu folklorique) d'avant les années '50.  On croirait entendre la Bolduc.


----------



## beri

J’ai récemment entendu dire par quelqu’un de pointilleux sur la prononciation que "(je/tu) sais" se prononce [se] et "sait" se prononce [sε].

Qu’en penser ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Certains disent [se] tandis que d'autres comme moi disent [sɛ]. Il en est de même pour _vais_ qui peut se prononcer [ve] ou [vɛ], ainsi que pour _ai_ qui peut se dire [e] ou [ɛ]. C'est avant tout une question régionale. Il serait en tout cas malvenu de condamner l'une ou l'autre de ces prononciations sous prétexte que le mot est orthographié de telle ou telle façon.

En revanche, il est totalement absurde de vouloir dire d'un côté _sais_ avec un _e_ fermé [se], mais de l'autre _sait_ avec un _e_ ouvert [sɛ]. Il faut rester cohérent : c'est soit [se] à toutes les personnes, soit [sɛ] à toutes les personnes, mais pas un panachage que rien ne justifie.


----------



## danielc

En prononciation un peu soignée je dis [sɛ], comme Maître C. Mais en prononciation relâchée canadienne, je dis _tsé_, et je _sé_. 


On entend _tsé_ beaucoup au Canada, en prononciation populaire.


----------



## yuechu

Beaucoup d'entre vous prononcent "raison" comme [rεzɔ̃]. Est-ce qu'il y a des francophones qui le prononcent [r*e*zɔ̃] aussi ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locape

C'est étonnant, mais je me rends compte que je dis 'la raison' (rè-son) et 'j'ai / tu as raison' (ré-son).


----------



## danielc

Les deux s'entendent. Je dis [rεzɔ̃].   Certains de tes compatriotes peuvent pousser le [ε] vers le _a_. Comme moi! Dans la position entravée la différence entre _é_ et _è_ est moins frappante. 
J'ai lu que les Acadiens peuvent prononcer comme _é_ ce qui est _è_ d'habitude. Donc [rezɔ̃] .   La prononciation  [rezɔ̃] peut s'entendre chez nous, mais elle n'est pas la norme.


----------



## Wai Ho

Nicomon said:


> Je prononce _fraise = fr*è*z_ et _raison = r*è*zon_, mais _raisin = r*é*zin_.



Bonjour vous. J'ai jamais entendu un Québécois de souche qui prononcent [fʁɛz] pour le mot « fraise », mais ils disent [fʁɛɪz] ou [fʁaɪz] (rime avec le mot « eyes »)


----------



## Nicomon

@ Wai Ho.   Le titre de ce fil est :  *digramme "ai" - prononciation : [e] / [ɛ]*

Je voulais dire que je ne prononce pas un [e] fermé, contrairement à  _(grappe de) raisin_ que je prononce _r*é*zin. _
Mais oui, j'aurais dû préciser en 2009 que j'étire le  *[ɛ].  *
Je prononce  *[fʀε:z]* comme s'il y avait un accent circonflexe sur le « e » :  *(frê-z')*
La prononciation diphtonguée qui rime avec "eyes" est carrément joual et de moins en moins courante à mon avis.

Et je suis bel et bien une (plus très jeune) Québécoise de souche.  « Pure laine », comme certains disent.


----------



## Terio

La régression de la différenciation de [e] et [ɛ] est une tendance lourde en français de France. Au Québec, elle demeure vivante : on distingue clairement _je mangerai_ [e] de _je mangerais_ [ɛ],  _mai_ [e] de _mais_ [ɛ] et je pense que c'est la règle classique en France aussi.

Cette différence n'existe qu'en syllabe finale ouverte. Devant une consonne, seul [ɛ] est possible : dans _Que ferai-je ?_, on prononce [ɛ].


----------



## JClaudeK

Terio said:


> Devant une consonne, seul [ɛ] est possible : dans _Que ferai-je ?_, on prononce [ɛ].


----------



## danielc

Terio said:


> La régression de la différenciation de [e] et [ɛ] est une tendance lourde en français de France. Au Québec, elle demeure vivante : on distingue clairement _je mangerai_ [e] de _je mangerais_ [ɛ],  _mai_ [e] de _mais_ [ɛ] et je pense que c'est la règle classique en France aussi.


Je me rappelle une amie montréalaise en 1998, prof d'une l'école primaire canadienne qui corrigeait ses élèves de France qui ne distinguaient pas entre le futur simple et le conditionnel à l'oral, comme dans votre exemple.  Nous avons beaucoup plus de Français à Montréal depuis ce temps-là. C'est mon impression que quand les Français chez nous sont plus entourés de Canadiens que leur accent est modéré un peu. C'était mon impression des parents francophones étrangers des camarades de classe de la première école de ma fille. Dans cette école les Canadiens français de souche étaient en minorité. Mais nous avons des quartiers à Montréal quasiment reconquis par la France , on verra si les Français là se déboucheront les oreilles!


----------



## Terio

> on verra si les Français là se déboucheront les oreilles!



Là n'est pas la question. Quand, dans une  langue, la différence entre deux sons sert rarement à distinguer des paires de mots, cette langue a tendance à disparaître ; elle est jugée peu rentable sur le plan de la communication. En français, la nuance entre  [e]  et  [ɛ] n'est fonctionnelle qu'en voyelle finale ouverte. Qu'on prononce le mois de mé ou le mois de mè, tout le monde se comprend. Il n'y a guère qu'à la première personne du singulier du futur simple ou du conditionnel que ça peut devenir ambigu. Or, le contexte suffit le plus souvent à lever cette ambiguïté. Il y a aussi le cas de_ je chantai / je chantais_, mais qui dit _je chantai_ de nos jours ? D'autres oppositions disparaissent dans certaines régions : _brin / brun,  jeune / jeûne_, _cote / côte, patte / pâte, mettre (ɛ court) / maître (ɛ long). _Dans tous les cas, le nombre d'oppositions est restreint et éliminer ces oppositions menace rarement la compréhension. Au Québec et très certainement dans bien des régions de France, elles se maintiennent toutes. Au Québec, on les accentuent même parfois (diphtongaison de _maître, fraise_, _pâte_).


----------



## danielc

Il y a sans doute des professeurs de français partout qui corrigent selon la prononciation standard des grands dictionnaires. Je pense quand même que la différence entre le conditionnel et le futur simple est à maintenir à l'oral. Il est moins grave comment l'on prononce _mai, balai_ ainsi de suite, bien qu'une prononciation trop, disons parisienne, , irrite beaucoup de Canadiens français. Mais il y a une nuance de sens importante à mon avis entre le conditionnel et le futur simple, et on peut la communiquer par la prononciation.


----------



## jekoh

danielc said:


> Il y a sans doute des professeurs de français partout qui corrigent selon la prononciation standard des grands dictionnaires.


De moins en moins, heureusement.

Les dictionnaires ne donnent pas *la* prononciation, mais *une* prononciation.



danielc said:


> Je pense quand même que la différence entre le conditionnel et le futur simple est à maintenir à l'oral.


Il serait « simple » aussi pour vous de prononcer comme les Français...



danielc said:


> Mais il y a une nuance de sens importante à mon avis entre le conditionnel et le futur simple, et on peut la communiquer par la prononciation.


Et rien ne vous empêche de le faire, on vous dit simplement que l'autre prononciation est tout aussi correcte, et que ceux qui l'utilisent n'ont pas de raison valable de changer leur prononciation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce personnellement différemment le futur et le conditionnel, mais cette distinction n'est pas essentielle à la compréhension d'une phrase. Beaucoup de locuteurs français prononcent en effet ces deux temps à l'identique et je n'ai jamais eu de peine à comprendre ce qu'ils voulaient dire. Comme l'a très bien dit Terio, le contexte clarifie toujours le sens. Ce n'est donc pas « plus grave » de ne point faire cette distinction pour le futur et le conditionnel que ça ne l'est par exemple pour _mai/mais_.



danielc said:


> Je pense quand même que la différence entre le conditionnel et le futur simple est à maintenir à l'oral.


Vœu pieux, mais inapplicable dans la réalité et en fait inutile. L'intention est bien sûr louable, mais ce n'est pas ce qui va faire changer de prononciation les locuteurs natifs. Allez dire à un Français, un Belge, un Suisse ou même un Québécois qu'il prononce « mal »  juste parce que ce n'est pas ainsi que vous estimez que tel ou tel mot devrait se prononcer…

La seule chose à retenir et à enseigner aux apprenants du français est que certains francophones font cette distinction de prononciation, d'autres non et que ceux qui ne la font pas prononcent soit [e] soit [ɛ] selon les régions.


----------



## Terio

À y regarder de plus près, la « règle » selon laquelle le digramme _ai_ se prononce fermé (comme é) n'est pas absolu. Au Québec, où on distingue _mangerai_ de _mangerais, _on prononce quand même_ vrai_, _balai_ et Dieu sait combien d'autres mots avec è : _balai_ et_ ballet_ sont de purs homonymes et ne riment pas avec _mai_ ou pré. Allez savoir pourquoi. C'est sans doute lié à l'évolution phonétique à partir du latin. On sait aussi que l'orthographe n'est pas purement phonétique en français et que l'étymologie et l'analogie (mots de la même famille) intervinnent tout autant sinon plus. Alors, pour les étrangers qui veulent maîtriser la prononciation classique (avec distinction entre [e] et [ɛ], il faut un bon dictionnaire qui donne « la vraie prononciation » et beaucoup de patience. Est-ce que le jeu en vaut la chandelle ? À chacun de juger. Peut-être que oui pour déclamer des vers classiques.


----------



## JClaudeK

Terio said:


> _balai_ et_ ballet_ sont de purs homonymes et ne riment pas avec _mai_ ou pré.


Pour moi, _ballet_ et _mai_ riment.
Je ne prononce pas _mai_ [me] !


----------



## jekoh

Pour moi tous ces mots riment en [e].


----------



## Locape

Ah, bon ? Je dis 'un balai/un ballet' avec [ɛ] (balè), de même pour 'mai' et 'mais' (alors que les générations précédentes prononcent plutôt [me] 'mé' et [mɛ] 'mè'). Tu dis donc 'je vais prendre un balai' (balé) ou 'je vais voir un ballet' (balé) ?


----------



## itka

Terio, au post 53, a donné une excellente explication qui permet de comprendre que la langue est toujours en train d'évoluer :


> Quand, dans une langue, la différence entre deux sons sert rarement à distinguer des paires de mots, cette langue [différence] a tendance à disparaître ; elle est jugée peu rentable sur le plan de la communication. En français, la nuance entre [e] et [ɛ] n'est fonctionnelle qu'en voyelle finale ouverte.



C'est un phénomène général qui se produit dans toutes les langues et qu'on appelle "le principe d'économie". Pourquoi maintenir une opposition (toujours coûteuse) qui ne sert presque plus à rien ? Automatiquement, les locuteurs peu à peu l'abandonnent mais, bien évidemment, il y a des périodes, parfois très longues, de transition. C'est sans doute pourquoi on rencontre aujourd'hui tous ces avis plus ou moins divergents sur cette question.

A titre d'exemple, l'opposition  _brin / brun_ que cite Terio était déjà abandonnée à Paris (peut-être ailleurs aussi) alors qu'elle était bien vivante dans le sud, il y a près de 70 ans ! Les langues évoluent, mais pas à la vitesse humaine...


----------



## jekoh

Locape said:


> pour 'mai' et 'mais' (alors que les générations précédentes prononcent plutôt [me] 'mé' et [mɛ] 'mè')


Tout dépend dans quelle région... Peut-être d'ailleurs dans certaines régions cette distinction qu'on dit « perdue » entre /ɛ/ et /e/ n'a en fait jamais existé ?



Locape said:


> Tu dis donc 'je vais prendre un balai' (balé) ou 'je vais voir un ballet' (balé) ?


Oui, comme des millions de Français.


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> Il serait « simple » aussi pour vous de prononcer comme les Français...


 Mais pas pour vous de faire la distinction et de prononcer comme les Québécois ou les Suisses ?  

Cela dit, je suis d'accord partout avec Terio, itka (bonjour )  et Maître Capello.   L'important, c'est de se comprendre.
À condition de ne pas faire l'erreur futur simple / conditionnel  à l'écrit. 

Dans ma bouche,  _mai_  [me] et _mais_  [mɛ] ne riment pas, mais en contexte, on ne confondrait pas l'un pour l'autre.


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> Mais pas pour vous de faire la distinction et de prononcer comme les Québécois ou les Suisses ?


Merci de ne pas inverser les rôles, c'est danielc qui nous propose de modifier notre prononciation pour faire comme lui, en arguant que ce serait « facile ». Je fais simplement remarquer que ce serait tout aussi facile dans l'autre sens mais que, justement, nous, on ne le demande pas !


----------



## danielc

On discute de la prononciation standard et des différences régionales, pas de faire "comme moi". Le parisien est un régionalisme qui n'est pas conforme à la prononciation standard des grands dictonnaires. Les Suisses, les Canadiens, les Belges, les Français "des régions", ont-ils une prononciation régionale quand leur prononciation est reconnue par les grands dictionnaires? Le français standard est le standard qui nous déplaît le moins . Si je voulais parler de ma prononciation préférée quotidienne, elle serait plus à la canadienne pour le _ais_/_ait/aient_, plus vers le _a_ standard. Pour mon père, et moi si je suis avec lui et ses camarades, c'est un _a _standard, mais plus robuste-Je voudr*a ! *un café au l*a! * s'il vous pl*a*! Mais je peux utiliser une prononciation standard, surtout avec tous mes contacts en Europe pour le boulot, cela modère l'accent...


----------



## jekoh

C'est plutôt dans ce que vous appelez "les régions" qu'à Paris (qui est également dans une région) qu'on prononce le futur et le conditionnel avec la même voyelle... Bien sûr que les prononciations des dictionnaires sont des prononciations régionales, ce sont même justement, en théorie, celles du parisien cultivé. Il n'y a aucune raison pour des francophones de chercher à les imiter.

Le « Français standard » est défini ainsi par Pierre Léon en 1968 :


> Il existe une prononciation standard dont le niveau moyen est _grosso modo_ représenté par les annonceurs et les interviewers de la radio. […] Leur prononciation reflète l’usage moyen, sans recherche (pour plaire au grand public) et sans familiarité (à cause du micro). […] c’est le modèle proposé à longueur de journée à des millions de Français


La non distinction entre futur (-ai) et conditionnel (-ais) appartient donc clairement au français standard, tout comme *J'*voudr*é* un café au l*é* s'il vous pl*é*, pour reprendre votre exemple.


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> La non distinction entre futur (-ai) et conditionnel (-ais) appartient donc clairement au français standard, tout comme *J'*voudr*é* un café au l*é* s'il vous pl*é*, pour reprendre votre exemple.


 Alors que pour moi - et pour les annonceurs de Radio Canada - le « français standard » serait   *J'*voudr*è* un café au l*è*  s'il vous pl*è*.

Wikipedia n'est pas ma source préférée, mais j'ajoute quand même ceci : 





> Le français standard ou français normé désigne le français dénué de tout accent régional ou régionalisme et dont la syntaxe, la morphologie et l’orthographe sont décrits dans les dictionnaires, les ouvrages de grammaire et manuels de rédaction tels que le Bescherelle ou Le Bon Usage.
> 
> En l'absence de définition généralement admise, l'expression « français standard » peut désigner plusieurs choses :
> - le français tel qu'établi par les institutions de normalisation, en particulier l'Académie française, mais également l'Office québécois de la langue française;
> - le français des médias nationaux, presse écrite, télévision ou radio, qui est généralement en France le français de Paris ; on parle également au Canada de
> « français de Radio-Canada ».


 Source : Français standard — Wikipédia

Mais au risque de me répéter, l'important est de ne les pas confondre à l'écrit.  C'est à dire ne pas oublier le S  au conditionnel.
Donc « _je voudraiS_  et non « _je voudrai_ ».

Moi, c'est le deuxième - au futur simple - que je prononce en « é ». Comme dans  _Je partirai quand je voudrai_ =   _j'partir*é* kan j'voudr*é* . _


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> La non distinction entre futur (-ai) et conditionnel (-ais) appartient donc clairement au français standard, tout comme *J'*voudr*é* un café au l*é* s'il vous pl*é*, pour reprendre votre exemple.


Le « clairement » me semble d'autant plus péremptoire et inexact que nombre de présentateurs français ne prononcent pas tous ces -_ai-_ avec un _e_ complètement fermé tandis que d'autres ne prononcent pas à l'identique le futur et le conditionnel. J'ai donc plutôt envie de dire que dans ce cas particulier il n'y a *pas* de prononciation vraiment « standard ».


----------



## jekoh

Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que tous les présentateurs n'utilisent pas cette prononciation l'empêcherait d'appartenir au standard. Elles appartiennent toutes les deux au standard.


----------



## Bezoard

Définissons d'abord ce que chacun entend par standard. La définition de Pierre Léon de 1968 est totalement obsolète, la façon de parler à la radio en 1968, avec simplement six références (en gros trois postes nationaux et trois postes périphériques), n'ayant rien à voir avec ce qu'on peut entendre aujourd'hui.


----------



## jekoh

Vous semblez considérer « la norme » comme quelque chose de relativement immuable, sa définition devant être reformulée régulièrement pour ne surtout pas que ses contours s'élargissent. En réalité, « la norme » admet bel et bien une variation plus importante qu'à l'époque de Léon, et sa définition décrit très bien cette évolution.


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> Elles appartiennent toutes les deux au standard.


 Alors, c'est comme MC a écrit.   Il n'y a *pas* de prononciation vraiment « standard » dans ce cas particulier.
Sinon il faudrait parler de standard méridional,  standard parisien, standard suisse, standard québécois...

À mon avis la définition assez vague de Wikipedia citée plus haut n'est pas mal.

Tout le monde n'est pas obligé de partager son opinion - on dirait ailleurs que tout est nivelé en « é » -  mais je cite Bernard Cousin :


> Du temps de ma jeunesse « ai » et « ais - ait » se prononçaient différemment.
> « Ai » se prononçait « é »
> « Ais  (ait) » se prononçaient « è »
> Aujourd'hui tout est nivelé en « è »
> 
> *Donc lorsque je déclare que ce nivellement de prononciation m'inquiète, je confirme, et je réitère : si on néglige la distinction phonétique et orthographique entre le futur, le conditionnel (l'imparfait et le passé simple étant moins grave) il s'agit bel et bien d'un appauvrissement de l'expression ET de la compréhension*.


DE L'IMPORTANCE DE BIEN PRONONCER - Le blog de bernardcousin


----------



## Bezoard

jekoh said:


> Vous semblez considérer « la norme » comme quelque chose de relativement immuable, sa définition devant être reformulée régulièrement pour ne surtout pas que ses contours s'élargissent.


Je me demande d'où vous vient cette drôle d'interprétation !


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> Alors, c'est comme MC a écrit.   Il n'y a *pas* de prononciation vraiment « standard » dans ce cas particulier. Sinon il faudrait parler de standard méridional,  standard parisien, standard suisse, standard québécois...


Pourquoi est-ce qu'un mot donné ne pourrait pas avoir deux prononciations dans un seul standard ?  
Et on parle bien de standard québécois dans la définition de Wiki que tu donnes, non ?



Nicomon said:


> Tout le monde n'est pas obligé de partager son opinion - on dirait ailleurs que tout est nivelé en « é » -  mais je cite Bernard Cousin :


Non mais on le sait bien que beaucoup de vieux chnoques croient que leur prononciation est meilleure.



Bezoard said:


> Je me demande d'où vous vient cette drôle d'interprétation !


Du fait que pour montrer que (A) la définition de Léon serait obsolète, vous argumentez que (B) « la façon de parler à la radio en 1968 [n'avait] rien à voir avec ce qu'on peut entendre aujourd'hui ». B n'entraîne A que si on considère que les prononciations qui appartiennent au standard actuel doivent correspondre à celles qui faisaient partie du standard de 1968.

Si au contraire on considère que le contenu du standard a évolué, on ne voit pas très bien pourquoi le simple fait que les présentateurs actuels ne parlent pas comme ceux de 1968 montre que la définition serait obsolète. C'est plutôt s'ils parlaient de la même façon que la définition serait devenue obsolète.


----------



## danielc

Il n'y a pas de standard? Mon Robert et mon Larousse datent de la fin des années 90, mais cela dit c'est ait/ais= è = [ ɛ ]. Wiktionnaire aussi.

Il vaut la peine d'inclure l'avis des grands dictionnaires (et Wiktionnaire!).


----------



## Nicomon

jekoh said:


> Et on parle bien de standard québécois dans la définition de Wiki que tu donnes, non ?


 Oui - ou plus précisément le français tel qu'établi par l'OQLF - mais pas que.  


jekoh said:


> Non mais on le sait bien que beaucoup de vieux chnoques croient que leur prononciation est meilleure.


  Comme c'est moi qui l'ai cité, pour un peu tu me traiterais de  « vieille chnoque » ! 

Je n'ai écrit nulle part que ma prononciation était « meilleure ». Je dis que l'important c'est de se comprendre et de ne pas oublier de bien faire la distinction futur/conditionnel à l'écrit.  

Mais je refuse de dire qu'il est « clairement standard » de tout niveler  en « é » ou en « è ».
Je ne vais pas changer ma façon de parler à 67 ans et dans mon cas _prononce*rai*_ et _prononce*rais*_ ne riment pas.


----------

